# Can you use skype on 3.0S without jailbreaking?



## Zahra (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi there! This is my first post on here!

Im really considering getting the new iphone when it comes out next friday, especially since I need to replace my itouch (which is now no more) and I need a new phone too....so it seems like the LOGICAL option 

Anywho, I would like to use skype on my iphone, but Ive heard that you can only use it using wifi (and not the 3G network)

I was planning on getting the $30/6 GB plan and using that with skype to make most of my calls....some people say if you jail break it it will work, but Im scared to break the phone....

Do you guys know any other way to get skype to work over 3g? Also, I have heard that jailbreaking may damage your phone (and thus apple wont fix it) but is there a big risk? or is it safe to do?

appreciate any help!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Is there something stopping you from just reading the description of the App in iTunes?

It says -- pretty clearly -- that you can call using WiFi and "message" (IM) using 3G or Edge, etc.

Jailbreaking won't magically make the Skype app behave differently than it does.

Jailbreaking does not "damage" your phone because it doesn't involve hardware. You can always "unjailbreak" it (so yes, it's safe) but you don't seem to have reason to do so in the first place.


----------



## Zahra (Jun 12, 2009)

"Is there something stopping you from just reading the description of the App in iTunes?

It says -- pretty clearly -- that you can call using WiFi and "message" (IM) using 3G or Edge, etc."

yah I read that but Im assuming "messsage" means only texting not making calls as well? Or am I just not understanding that right?:/

Do you have skype installed/and have it work for your call making on 3G?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Zahra said:


> yah I read that but Im assuming "messsage" means only texting not making calls as well?


Correct.



> Do you have skype installed/and have it work for your call making on 3G?


As the description of the app says, you can't make calls using 3G. I have the Skype app and use it occasionally to make calls on Wifi.

3G just doesn't have the sustained bandwidth to make quality 2-way voice calls, at least in Skype's opinion.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Skype only works on WiFi with the stock OS.

If you jailbreak there are various tools you can get to trick skype into working over 3G. I tested a few calls this way and the quality was great with very little lag.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> Skype only works on WiFi with the stock OS.
> 
> If you jailbreak there are various tools you can get to trick skype into working over 3G. I tested a few calls this way and the quality was great with very little lag.


I stand corrected, though I personally would be very leery of hacking Skype. Thanks for the info, kev.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Is Skype even available for iPhone in Canada yet? It was being held up last time I looked.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Not sure, but you can just get it on the US store. It's really easy to make an account on the US store as well, you just need an iTunes Store redemption code (a promotional free one works).


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

chas_m said:


> would be very leery of hacking Skype.


I don't know what they problem is? I had Skype running fine on both WiFi and 3G (when on 2.2.1). 

But now on 3.0, and without the jailbreak, it only works on WiFi. I hope it comes soon!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

zlinger said:


> I don't know what they problem is? I had Skype running fine on both WiFi and 3G (when on 2.2.1).
> 
> But now on 3.0, and without the jailbreak, it only works on WiFi. I hope it comes soon!


You just enunciated the problem -- when you hack an app, you have to re-hack it each and every time Apple updates something. This gets to be a real PITA -- it took me a long time to get around to jailbreaking/unlocking 2.2.1, and when 3.0 comes out I won't be able to join in the first week's fun -- because I'll be waiting for a guaranteed-to-work unlock procedure, which I hope will come quickly.

I *have* to have my iPhone unlocked, because it's a 2G and I need it to work in both countries, but if I didn't need that, I'd lose the jailbreaking/unlocking hassle in a second.


----------



## Zahra (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a question...if you jailbreak your ipod .... can you make calls when youre not in Canada (ex. Europe, asia etc) without being over charged?

A class mate says (though Im not sure I believe him) that he went to europe for the summer and just paid his regular plan to rogers and he used it over there because he had jail breaked his phone.....

can you really do this?:/


----------

